
AIM – Aeronautical Information Manual - AceyMan
https://www.faa.gov/air_traffic/publications/atpubs/aim_html/index.html
======
tass
The FAA publications are pretty great!

PHAK is easy to read, though long:
[https://www.faa.gov/regulations_policies/handbooks_manuals/a...](https://www.faa.gov/regulations_policies/handbooks_manuals/aviation/phak/)

Thanks for the reminder to get back to studying.

------
04rob
I've noticed there seem to be a number of pilots on HN. Anyone know of any hn-
like (high quality) communities for pilots or students out there?

~~~
synack
[https://aviation.stackexchange.com/](https://aviation.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
fuckface123
lots of people on r/flying as well

------
AceyMan
It's like the K&R of flying. Except it comes out every few years, which kind
of makes it way better.

------
zackbloom
For anyone who hasn’t seen it I also recommend JO 7110, it’s the document that
governs all of the behavior of Air Traffic Control. I know many pilots who had
no idea they could see exactly how decisions were made on the other side of
the radio:
[https://www.faa.gov/documentLibrary/media/Order/7110.65Y_Bas...](https://www.faa.gov/documentLibrary/media/Order/7110.65Y_Basic_w_Chg_1_1-30-20.pdf)

~~~
metanoia
Before 9/11 we could easily tour an ATC facility with a group of pilots -
tower, center, tracon - under Project Raincheck. Not sure if they've started
that back up again or not, but it was definitely eye opening.

Edit: Just read the section under "Line Up And Wait" and lol'ed to myself when
I saw this:

"Do not authorize an aircraft to LUAW if an aircraft has been cleared to land,
touch−and−go,stop−and–go, option, or unrestricted low approach on the same
runway."

I'm pretty sure SFO lines up aircraft on the 28's and simultaneously clears
someone before the San Mateo bridge to land, while waiting for a landing
aircraft to clear the runway.

~~~
zackbloom
They absolutely can clear someone to land while traffic is still taking off on
the runway. Generally they will have the landing traffic go around if they
can’t get the taking off traffic off fast enough. I believe somewhere they can
also land traffic with traffic still on the runway if they have three thousand
feet of clearance.

------
taylorhughes
Signs & markings is one of the most enjoyable parts - also practical if you're
looking out airplane windows in airports frequently!
[https://www.faa.gov/air_traffic/publications/atpubs/aim_html...](https://www.faa.gov/air_traffic/publications/atpubs/aim_html/chap2_section_3.html)

------
nkanetka
Canadian version for those that are interested as well:
[https://www.tc.gc.ca/ca-
publications/AIM_2020-1_E.pdf](https://www.tc.gc.ca/ca-
publications/AIM_2020-1_E.pdf)

------
metanoia
It's a bit out of date as far as some regulations go, but I am a big fan of
Rod Machado's Private Pilot Handbook. Really simple but rich explanations of
most of the concepts in a digestible way.

------
RandomBacon
Tangential curiousity: Does anyone here have or use the .aero TLD?

~~~
bdenlinger
Developer.aero is hosted by SITA, which also uses SITA.aero

------
fuckface123
As a flight instructor, I refer to the AIM frequently. It is a good reference.
The Pilot's Handbook of Aeronautical Knowledge + the Airplane Flying Handbook
are what I use to teach brand new students.

~~~
RandomBacon
You're shadowbanned. I had to vouch for your comments here for them to appear.
It is most likely due to the profanity in your username. I highly suggest
creating a new account with a more family-friendly username.

~~~
maxcan
actually, his username is the preferred FAA designation for CFIs who slow roll
their students to get more hours since they are just trying to run up their
1,500 hours for an ATP.

just kidding, 3/4 of the CFIs I worked with are wonderful. One was a little
bit of a foxtrot foxtrot though (unrelated reasons).

~~~
inoffensivename
hah, this is true

I only instruct part-time, I'm a full-time software engineer, so I'm in it for
the love of flying

~~~
maxcan
One of my best CFIs is a Director of Hardware at a startup in the Bay, so
that's music to my ears.

I have an IPC coming up, if he can't make it, and you're a CFII, and in the
Bay Area, I might want to look you up. Anyway to find you?

------
__ryan__
The name AIM is already in use by, and widely associated with AOL instant
messenger [1].

1:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIM_(software)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIM_\(software\))

~~~
wsh
The FAA has issued the _Aeronautical Information Manual_ under that title
since 1995, and as the _Airman’s Information Manual_ from 1967 or earlier,
decades before Quantum Computer Services (AOL’s predecessor) was founded.

I don’t know when ASA first published a book with “FAR/AIM” on the cover in
large letters, but I suspect that this, too—a private reprinting of the AIM
and selected Federal Aviation Regulations of interest to pilots—predates all
things AOL.

